# Methoden in eigene Dateien auslagern?



## netsrot (12. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Javagemeinde...

Da ich gerade dabei bin Java zu lernen wollte ich mal eine allgemeine Frage stellen. Wenn ich in einem Programm, z.B. Swing, mehrere Methoden habe, kann ich diese in eigene Dateien auslagern, oder ist sowas ein schlechter Stil?
Also zum Beispiel die Erzeugung mehrerer JTextField in einer for-Schleife. Muss sowas in meiner Datei mit der main-Methode stehen, oder kann ich das aus Hründen der Übersichtlichkeit auslagern, oder sollte (muss) ich das sogar auslagern?

Vielen Dank schon einmal im voraus

Torsten


----------



## bygones (12. Mai 2006)

im Grunde sollte man vermeiden alles in eine Klasse zu packen da darunter die Übersichtlichkeit hauptsächlich leidet.

Es ist aber ebenso unsinnig und unübersichtlich einzelne Methoden auszulagern. Im Grunde sollte man zusammenhängende Methoden in eine Klasse packen. D.h. sein Programm logisch strukturieren und danach die Klassen erstellen.


----------



## AlArenal (12. Mai 2006)

Schnapp dir ein gutes Buch und lies dich mal in Objektorientierung und Klassendesign ein...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (12. Mai 2006)

du kannst dir z.b. ein package machen

```
package de.myurl.projectxyz.utils;
```

wo du häufig verwendete methoden auslagerst.

mit 

```
import de.myurl.projectxyz.utils;
```
ist es wieder verfügbar (ist es auch so, aber dann müsstest du vor jedem aufruf das package dazuschreiben)

Da du allerdings anfänger bist und wohl kaum so große programme schreiben wirst wo dies sinnvoll ist, ist davon eher abzuraten.

Tipp: www.javabuch.de


----------



## AlArenal (13. Mai 2006)

@raiL:

Das ist Schmu!

Man lagert keine "Methoden" aus. Wenn man ein Sammelsurium loser Methoden irgendwo reinpackt und diese am besten noch allesamt public static macht, sollte man nochmal die Schulbank drücken!

Das Zauberwort heißt "Objektorientierung". Kann man den eigenen Lösungsweg damit nicht vereinbaren, hat man entweder etwas falsch gemacht / nicht verstanden, oder arbeitet mit AOP


----------



## Guest (13. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...entweder etwas falsch gemacht ... oder arbeitet mit AOP


Ist das nicht das gleiche?


----------



## bygones (13. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man lagert keine "Methoden" aus. Wenn man ein Sammelsurium loser Methoden irgendwo reinpackt und diese am besten noch allesamt public static macht, sollte man nochmal die Schulbank drücken!


http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/lang/Math.html


----------



## AlArenal (13. Mai 2006)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das JDK selbst ist mitunter kein gutes Beispiel für Java Programmierung. Obiges Beispiel ist ein stilistisch hässlicher Workaround, der nötig ist, weil in Java auch primitive Datentypen existieren. Anders als etwa in Smalltalk. Primitive Datentypen selbst widersprechen bereits dem Grundgedanken der Objektorientierung, "Alles ist ein Objekt.". 
Java ist weder im Design noch in der Umsetzung perfekt. Für den einen oder anderen mag das durchaus beruhigend sein


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Mai 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> oder arbeitet mit AOP


Ich persönlich bevorzuge RDP(*)   


(*) Random Driven Programming


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (13. Mai 2006)

Ich hab geschrieben dass es kein guter stil is, aber wenn ers so machen will, ich hinder niemand an seinem glück


----------



## AlArenal (14. Mai 2006)

raiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab geschrieben dass es kein guter stil is, aber wenn ers so machen will, *ich hinder niemand an seinem glück*



Kann mal jemand den Bastian Sick Notruf informieren?


----------

